# $4.99 dvd player



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I was too slow. Now out of stock but thanks for the tip.


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

Halstaff said:


> I was too slow. Now out of stock but thanks for the tip.


Halstaff,

Here's another one: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6798977&CatId=4671


----------

